# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of guys out tonight and it appeared that everyone was catching fish. I have to say the weather for being outside was perfect, great day to be on the water.

Lots of nice fish taken in the shallows. Those pitching jigs around the bars seemed to be doing the best, although cranking has been working for some.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

White bass are hitting on the river. Almost anyplace that has slack water is holding fish. Managed a few eyes tonight between the white bass. It was a good evening of fishing.


----------

